# Your pets?



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm curious as to what pets others in this group own?  My personal zoo consists of:

- 6  mantis nymphs: - Budwing (Parasphendale Agrionia)                                 
                                    - Giant Malaysian Shield (Rhombohedra Basalis)
                                    - Blue Flash (Sphodromantis Sp. "Blue Flash")                                   
                                    - Giant African (Sphodromantis Lioneola)  
                                    - Jeweled Flower (Creobroter Gemmatus)
                                    - Giant Rainforest (Hierodula Majuscula)
-  25 rats (6 of which are dwarves)
- 1 Leucistic Axolotl
- 2 Dogs
- 3 Cats
- 1 Leopard Gecko
- More Fish than I care to count, including 6 bettas, and a huge Blood Parrot Cichlid

What about you?!


----------



## Okoboji22 (Nov 22, 2017)

1 double shield, about to get a giant shield, and 1 jumping spider.


----------



## Connor (Nov 22, 2017)

&gt;75 mantis

2 Family cats

That’s it lol


----------



## Bathory (Nov 22, 2017)

2 mantids, one poodle lol. Does a part time leased horse count?


----------



## Okoboji22 (Nov 22, 2017)

Connor said:


> &gt;75 mantis
> 
> 2 Family cats
> 
> That’s it lol


What do you mean that's it that's a whole lot


----------



## Connor (Nov 22, 2017)

Okoboji22 said:


> What do you mean that's it that's a whole lot


Yeah ik. Sarcasm. Hard to show sarcasm online lol


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 22, 2017)

Okoboji22 said:


> 1 double shield, about to get a giant shield, and 1 jumping spider.


I'm not a spider person, HOWEVER I think jumping spiders are adorable and have been trying to convince myself to get one lol
 



Bathory said:


> Does a part time leased horse count?


Haha! Of course! 
 



Connor said:


> That’s it lol


LOL is that all?


----------



## Okoboji22 (Nov 22, 2017)

Connor said:


> Yeah ik. Sarcasm. Hard to show sarcasm online lol


Oh lol


----------



## hcarlton (Nov 22, 2017)

3 Sphodro lineola

5 P. wahlbergii

5 Heterochaeta orientalis

6 Thesprotia graminis

13 Elmantis sp. (those I intend to keep; a ton of nymphs I need to get rid of too)

3 corn snakes

2 Nelson's milk snakes

2 dogs

The list would be a lot longer if I weren't so space restricted...


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 22, 2017)

hcarlton said:


> The list would be a lot longer if I weren't so space restricted...


LOL Same here... and time restricted


----------



## River Dane (Nov 22, 2017)

1 jumping spider — Unnamed (Female?) _Colonus hesperus_

1 Mantis — Biollante (Female); _Stagmomantis limbata_

1 Dog — Browny (He used to be brown) (Male); _Canis lupus familiaris_

Not the largest family, lol, but hopefully it’ll grow soon.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 22, 2017)

FluffyMantid said:


> Not the largest family, lol, but hopefully it’ll grow soon.


Nice size with room to grow


----------



## agent A (Dec 8, 2017)

I have a dog, 5 axolotls, 5 firebelly toads, a pickerel frog, a sphodromantis, a vinegaroon, and a crapton of leps


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 8, 2017)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> I have a dog, 5 axolotls, 5 firebelly toads, a pickerel frog, a sphodromantis, a vinegaroon, and a crapton of leps


Nice!


----------



## agent A (Dec 8, 2017)

Riley


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 8, 2017)

Riley is a cutie


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 9, 2017)

Hm let's see.. for now since I dont have much room, right now all Ive got is herds of

Idolomantis diabolica/Devil's Flower

Miomantis paykulli/Egyptian Pygmy

Miomantis binotata/African Pinstripe 

Ootheca waiting to hatch: Otomantis scutigera/Boxer, Phyllocrania paradoxica/Ghost, Hymenopus coronatus/Orchid, Creobroter gemmatus/Jeweled Flower, Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii/Spiny Flower

Some venomous fat tailed scorpions Androctonus mauritanicus, Hottentota hottentota, Mesobuthus martensii  

Poison Dart Frog Ranitomyea vanzolini

Land Snails

Achatina achatina/Tiger Snail regular and albino

Achatina marginata ovum

Lisachatina fulica different colour forms

Lisachatina immaculata immaculata

Lissachatina immaculata pantherina

Helicophanta ibaraoensis

Feeders

Mealworms, Superworms, hydei and melanogaster Fruit Flies, Black Soldier Flies, Springtailes, Pill Bugs, Dwarf White Isopods, Wax Worms, Hornworms/Sphinx Moths, Silkworms,

Roaches:

Oxyhaloa duesta/Red Head

Blaberus cranifer

Blaberus parabolicus

Eublaberus distani

Blatteridae sp kenya

Elliptorhina javanica

Gromphadorhina portentosa

Gyna cafforum

Lucihormetica subcincta

Naupheota cinera

Princisia vanwerebecki

Shrimp

Triops cancriformis

Triops cancriformis 'red'

Triops cancriformis 'green'

Triops granarious

Triops newberryi

Triops longicaudatus 'black beauty'


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 9, 2017)

@Aristalochia Is that all? Imagine if you "had lots of room"


----------



## Tonypace2009 (Dec 12, 2017)

one female miomantis playkulli
one female sub adult violin mantis
four female hierdula venosa and one male
six ghost mantids 3 female and 3 male
four Sphodromantis gastrica nymphs
five Rhombodera basalis nymphs
five L2/L3 violin nymphs

Tarantulas
four  female gramostola pulchripes
two gramostola portrie
four aphonopelma hentzi
one versicolor 
one suntiger 
two trapdoor spiders 

geckos 
3 house geckos  just through the winter

Cats
one female calico Missy raised from 4 weeks old bottle fed
one female black cat Isabell newest cat found her laying in a antbed nearly starved to death
now 3 months later its time to put her on a diet
one Male yellow/ornge tabby Edward he moved in 3 winters ago he is my outside cat


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 12, 2017)

@Tonypace2009 nice crew


----------



## Teamonger (Dec 12, 2017)

1 Giant Beagle (he´s a pure blood but I have never seen any beagle as big as his monstrous self)
2 House Cats, one decidedly fuzzier then the other
1 Giant Prickly Stick Insect (L-no idea at all)
17 Miomantis paykulli/Egyptian Pygmy (L-all over the place)
6 Ghost Mantises (L4)
7 Violin Mantises (L5)
4 Adult Deaths Head Cockroaches and an uncertain number of babies who are VERY good at hiding
4 Juvenile Dubia Cockroaches (Grow faster would you  )

And soon at least 2 to 4 frogs! I am starting to set up vivariums for them while I wait for the pet store to finally get some in. I am looking to get some Amazon Milk Frogs and/or Whites Tree Frogs and eventually one or two rain frogs if I can get them ordered in for me   

I had to leave my two geckos (Leopard and Tokay) behind when I moved from Canada to Iceland as they are illegal here but they where left with good friends and I shall refill the hole in my heart with froggies.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 13, 2017)

Teamonger said:


> I had to leave my two geckos (Leopard and Tokay) behind when I moved from Canada to Iceland as they are illegal here but they where left with good friends and I shall refill the hole in my heart with froggies.


Lovely critter family! That's a big move Canada to Iceland! I moved from Canada to Florida  and had to leave 3 hand raised wild birds behind


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 14, 2017)

Very nice to hear and see others pets.  

I've been slacking lately, and 2017 has been a bad year for pets and me. What I will share is...


Shelly, a Shih-Tzu that woke me up again today licking me to go outside  
Stormie, a gray tabby cat (that ironically hates storms)

Sissy, a tortoiseshell cat (black calico basically) that is a absolute butterball

Salem, my new kitty and he is a handful

Harley, a adult Chilean rose tarantula (Grammostola rosea)

Georgina, a juvenile unconfirmed Curly Hair tarantula (Brachypelma albopilosum) (I got her at maybe 1/2" DLS at a local pet store and she is now over 2" DLS)

Hundred of crickets, food for pets (primarily past pets), but due to their breeding and constant chirping seemingly a pet themselves

Earlier in the year I had about 9 more species, and hundred+ more pets. Short lifespans always means a constant changing list, which is only good to try more species. It is a reason too I have been more arachnid focused, the lifespans are huge compared to insects. Hoping soon to return some of my regular mantid/insect/arachnid species back into my bugroom. I am waiting for 2018 to roll in at least.


----------



## Connor (Dec 14, 2017)

@CosbyArt Glad to hear you are starting to come back... I saw a lot of your posts from a while back but always wondered where you went. Hopefully we will see you around some more?


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 14, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> I've been slacking lately, and 2017 has been a bad year for pets and me. What I will share is...


Fabulous!!! I love when people include the pet names.. I was originally going to share my pets' names, but there are so many I thought "people are just going to skip right over it"... But here it goes anyhow...

* 6 Mantis nymphs:
- Little Bug, budwing mantis (my favorite. Shhhhh dont' tell the others)  - Femme Fatale, Giant Malaysian Shield mantis- Thelma Von Tussle, Blue Flash mantis                     - Mrs. Lovett, Giant African 
- Cercei, Jeweled Flower mantis- Veruca Salt, Giant Rainforest mantis

* 2 Dogs:
- Zero, chihuahua/terrier mix 
- Jett, corgi/black lab mix 

* 3 Cats:
- Keeva, fluffy grey princess
- Keely, grey &amp; white fuzzball (sister to the princess)
- Kali, annoying calico

* Fraggle, Leucistic Axolotl

* Twitch, Leopard Gecko
* 6 dwarf rats (males):
- Echo 
- Oliver 
- Picasso 
- Rivet
- Oakley

* 19 standard size rats:
(10 males)
- Riff Raff
- Kai
- Koda
- Arcade
- Mokhi 
- Castiel
- Maddox
- Maiko
- Jorah
- Jaeger 
(9 females)
- Nim
- Fable
- Gypsy
- Wednesday
- Salem
- Josie
- Juul
- Molly Moon
- Aelan

* Lilo, Blood Parrot cichlid 

* Zora, Red Tailed Shark

* 6 bettas:
- Drogon
- Pink Floyd 
- Frost
- Steve
- Bob
- Dr. Seuss  

.... and a bunch of smaller community fish without names (different types of tetras, rasboras etc).  I won't count the feeder insects lol


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 14, 2017)

Connor said:


> @CosbyArt Glad to hear you are starting to come back... I saw a lot of your posts from a while back but always wondered where you went. Hopefully we will see you around some more?


Thanks, I have been more behind the scenes this year answering PM's, some mod duties, and primarily busy with work and projects. Now as it is getting into winter, as we have had snow a few times, orders are slowing down so I have been finding more time to stop by the forum.  



DefyTheNorms said:


> Fabulous!!! I love when people include the pet names.. I was originally going to share my pets' names, but there are so many I thought "people are just going to skip right over it"... But here it goes anyhow...


Thanks  I figured if someone bothered to read what I wrote anyway they would be curious of their name and perhaps a bit about them; otherwise, they would skip it anyway.  

A few do skip anything more than one sentence and will blame you for being wordy or such, but no worries. After all this is not Twitter so there is no extremely limited response, or the related attention span.

Lots of names there, and seems like you are able to keep them straight. Looking at your list It seems your a Rocky Horror Picture Show, 70s Progressive Rock, Arcade and likely entertainment/jukebox fan with Kodi, an avid book reader, CW TV fan, and fan of many other things. Even if it is a bit corny, I really like the rat name NIM.  

Also as I did not say it when you joined, welcome to the forum.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 14, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> seems like you are able to keep them straight. Looking at your list It seems your a Rocky Horror Picture Show, 70s Progressive Rock, Arcade and likely entertainment/jukebox fan with Kodi, an avid book reader, CW TV fan, and fan of many other things.


Haha! Pretty close


----------



## Ocelotbren (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice to see others' pets!  My list is short:

1 adult female Tenodera sinensis - Sachi

4 adult Phyllocrania paradoxa - Panya (F), Siti (F), Dulani (M), Hasani (M)

And that's it!  I would love to have cats or other pets but we are holding off because of the commitment and the fact that we travel quite often right now.  Mantids have proven to be a fairly low maintenance pet, although I admit I have had a friend come over and feed and water a few times while we've been gone on the last few trips.

I also foster animals for the local shelter, primarily litters of kittens, until they are ready for adoption.  So I do get my cat fix that way.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 21, 2017)

Ocelotbren said:


> I also foster animals for the local shelter, primarily litters of kittens, until they are ready for adoption.  So I do get my cat fix that way.


Hats off to you for fostering! I had considered doing the same, but my small zoo takes up all my spare time   

I plan to downsize the number of pets I keep as time goes on. Hopefully it works better than last time I tried. I had 14 rats and when I was down to 1, I said I'll not keep that many again. But somehow I ended up with 25 rats, and extra dog, and 5 mantids... I clearly have an issue with math  :lol:


----------



## Ocelotbren (Dec 21, 2017)

@DefyTheNorms It has taken a lot of self restraint for me to not end up with a small zoo of mantids.  It is definitely tough!  There are a lot of species I want to try but I'm trying to minimize the number I have at a time.

As for the fostering, it's a lot of fun and very rewarding if you do get the chance in the future, as long as you accept that while you do get to snuggle kittens a lot, you spend just as much time cleaning up their messes.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 21, 2017)

@Ocelotbren I definitely want to foster cats, dogs, and even small animals. I'm hoping I can keep my pet number back, but still feel fulfilled that way. Tho I'm also afraid I'd be a total foster fail and keep them all LOL


----------



## Ocelotbren (Dec 21, 2017)

Foster failure is always a risk!  So far I've managed to escape it but returning some of them was pretty hard.  Some of the mother cats have been really nice cats and they tempted me even more than the kittens.  All kittens are cute and fun but not all adult cats maintain the type of personality you might look for in a cat.


----------



## agent A (Dec 21, 2017)

riley says hi


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 21, 2017)

Ocelotbren said:


> All kittens are cute and fun but not all adult cats maintain the type of personality you might look for in a cat.


I totally agree with that. Well at least since you are fostering, you'll have a good chance to find the perfect kitty when the time comes


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 21, 2017)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> riley says hi


Hi Riley! My pups say hi too


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 1, 2018)

I have only Cochise, my hierodula sp. and my dog Scooby a crossbreed labrador..


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 2, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> I have only Cochise, my hierodula sp. and my dog Scooby a crossbreed labrador..


Cute, looks like he is waiting for a treat.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Feb 2, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> I have only Cochise, my hierodula sp. and my dog Scooby a crossbreed labrador..


Nice! And Scooby is adorable


----------



## agent A (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Mantis Lady (May 22, 2018)

Scooby enjoying the sun


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 22, 2018)

Pretty dog!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## DefyTheNorms (May 28, 2018)

Scooby is handsome!


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 28, 2018)

Thanks, he is. Now with the warm weather he loves ice cubes. he loves them always, I call him the "Ice Cube Monster"


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 28, 2018)

He must get hot!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 28, 2018)

yeah, he is panting his lungs out of his body. I remembered that we have a plastic bone you can fill with water and put in the freezer. Will give him that later.  Then he can enjoy the cold from that longer than the  ice cubes. That is gone in a few bites.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 28, 2018)

Yeah, poor hot doggie! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 9, 2018)

I have praying mantids, but I have a praying dog too:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 10, 2018)

Ok, that is hilarious! Lol

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Nov 10, 2018)

Australian Shepherd

"Cricket" 




Pomeranian / Chihuahua

"Dookie" 

2 Tenodera sinensis

Sphodromantis lineola

Hierodula membranacea

Hierodula venosa 

Stagmomantis carolina

Sphodromantis aurea

Deroplatys lobata

6 Creobroter pictipennis

2 Pseudocreobotra ocellata

2 Creobroter gemmatus 

Rhombodera basalis 

Tenodera angustipennis

4 Phyllocrania paradoxa 

There is no more room at the inn.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 10, 2018)

Cute doggies! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 10, 2018)

cute dogs


----------

